
Instacart’s Gig Workers Are Planning a Nationwide Strike - smacktoward
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4agmvd/instacarts-gig-workers-are-planning-a-massive-nationwide-strike
======
verdverm
I stopped using instacart because of their workers. The person who showed up
at my door had the audacity to tell me I need to pay my tips in cash and not
on the platform.

Well thanks for replacing half a dozen items with others that cost 3X. Trying
to improve your tip? The extra cost comes directly out of it. Oh, and the
produce you selected is awful.

Let them strike, I'm not giving them business either way.

